# Thomas MacKnight Art?



## Alli (Jul 29, 2017)

Hello. I have this painting, (Acrylic on canvas?) that I am looking for more information about. Anyone that may know the artist and work please let me know. I was told by my now deceased husband that it was 2000.00 when purchased many many years ago.

My e-mail is [email protected] if anyone can help me with this, please consider e-mailing me.

Thank you,
Alli


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

It really looks like an industrial style painting. Sorry to say, I don't think it's worth much.


----------

